# 95 blazer 4x4 not working



## Panther893 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a 95 blazer 4.3 lt. The 4x4 is not engaging and im stuck in rwd only. The buttons on the dash light up ok and i even hear the switch. I can even power up the 4x4lo but only to the rear wheels and it reduces the gear ratio fine, the only thing is that the fwd is not engaging. Now i heard that it can be the transfer case but i also heard it can be the vacuum hoses that engage and connection, im not sure that they have ever been replaced. Also my heater in the car is weak i have to turn it to max to get any sort of effect while on a smaller car the heater works fine. Could all this be due to bad/cracked/old vacuum hoses and if so how do i replace them?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Vacuum hose replacement can range from easy to an absolute PITA - it just depends on the application and ease of access to either end. 
Bad hoses could be causing both problems...are the inlet and outlet of the heater core about the same temperature?
4x4 not engaging could be a broken chain in the transfer case.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Does your Blazer have a shift solenoid or electric motor that engages the 4WD?? I don't know if your year (95) has mechanical or electrical controlled transfer case. The shift motors are known to go bad. IF your unit is electric check all fuses and connections.


----------



## Panther893 (Dec 30, 2009)

@Midnight How do I check for the broken chain? Can i tap on the transfer case and hear a chain rattling around inside?

@Sabl Where do I check to see if its mechanical or electrical?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

If you have the owner's manual you will see a listing for fuse placement in the index. Check to see if there is a fuse listed and verify if a fuse is present. Or you can crawl underneath and look for something that looks like this bolted to the side of the transfer case: http://partimages.genpt.com/partimages/767746.jpg and will have a wiring harness connected to it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chevy used two types of systems there, my in my 89 is all mechanical, yours is electric mechanical, when you push the button a motor pulls the transfer case in gear which engages the front diff, now, there may be a vacuum switch on the transfer case that opens up when this happens and sends a vacuum signal to a diafram which uses a cable to pull the lock on the front diff. Or there an electric motor that locks the front diff. If you have any vacuum system parts on it replace ALL the vacuum hoses, if its electric, your going to need an assistant to push the buttons wile you go under it and see whats not working. Its dangerous to do it that way, and its a pain in the ****, but it beast $150 an hour for somebody to say its a $5 part, or an unplugged wire.
I also recommend a Haynes manual for your particular year, that book should show you al the voltages that go to each piece.

As for the heat, welcome to Chevrolet, the blazers and vans aren't know for they're heating ability.



:edit: after a quick check it looks like yours is totally electric.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*@ wolfen* It's about time the Chevy guy shows up :grin:

The Blazer has a few years on it and a repair manual is going to come in handy!! The shift motors do fail in time and are kinda pricey.... salvage yard could be a source but you don't know how long the unit will last if it's used.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been reading the thread SABL, I've been kinda busy here fixing my internet connection and connection from a friends computer at her house.
I had to remove a few trees so cox could replace a cable from the pole to my house. And when I yanked a stump up I found out that my house water main isn't where it is on the city land surveys LOL, so now I know where my water main REALLY is ( and its all new too )


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Wolfen is going to get me to go off-topic cuz I know my Chevies. Kinda like the old Harley's .... they *will* leak some oil. Don't forget to mention the stock lift for the 5.7L which is barely over 1/4 inch. Doesn't take much to wipe that camshaft!! Got a 355 ci 4 bolt sitting in my garage which is overbore only.... doesn't take much to go 355. Two big questions remain.... camshaft and application. I do have a 21' boat that I can get into trouble with!!

Let's turn this thread back over to Panther and see how he is doing.... I'm gonna say shift motor due to age of vehicle.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope I'm not gonna get ya off topic, cause the transfer case on ANY Chevy will have some signs of leakage also so when panther posts again he should read my post and know that a minor leak is ok 

And Reading back some....Panther to check and see if the chain is broken you have to physically open up the case the and look inside, if your lucky you can see in through a fill plug , I did that once when I was 32, now days my eyes are gone enough I have to actually open them up.


----------



## Panther893 (Dec 30, 2009)

thx a lot guy! gonna check those things now!


----------



## zstudna (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello all I couldnt help but notice all of u guys know something about my 1995 chevy blazer 4x4 (electric). I am trouble shooting my issue with my 4x4 not doing anything at all. I checked all fuses and top side connections. My switch/ 3 buttons inside the cab was in bad shape, the lights dont light up and the 4lo button sticks real bad. I ordered a new switch today and will have it first thing tmw. So hopefully that at least does something. If thats not the case, what should i do next to start figuring out how im going to fix my 4x4?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

if its not the three way switch, check any and all wiring, relays (if there are any) and switches in the 4X4 system.


(and yall wonder why I keep my 01 Jeep Wrangler. all I gotta do is pull a lever for 4wd  )


----------



## tom99S104x4 (Aug 10, 2009)

zstudna said:


> Hello all I couldnt help but notice all of u guys know something about my 1995 chevy blazer 4x4 (electric). I am trouble shooting my issue with my 4x4 not doing anything at all. I checked all fuses and top side connections. My switch/ 3 buttons inside the cab was in bad shape, the lights dont light up and the 4lo button sticks real bad. I ordered a new switch today and will have it first thing tmw. So hopefully that at least does something. If thats not the case, what should i do next to start figuring out how im going to fix my 4x4?


hi, while your waiting for your switch to come you should go to your local auto parts store and pick up a haynes # 24071 repair manual. it covers 1994-2001 S10,sonoma, 1995 -2001 blazer,jimmy, 1996-2001 bravada, isuzu hombre. i have this manual for my 1999 S10 and it gives you alot of repair info with pictures of what your working on. it covers your 4X4 and the rest of your car. hopefully its just your switch which sounds like it very well may be the problem,but if not at least you have some info in your hands on where to start from there.post what happens when you install the switch. good luck tom.


----------



## zstudna (Feb 23, 2011)

Thx for ur response. i got the switch the next morning and plugged it in at the parts store. To my amazement i put it in N and pushed the 4lo button and the whole truck jerked, i knew right then i fixed the 4x4 for a measly 25 bucks!! I love the fact my father gave me some common sense!! so instead of sticking it in the shop for hundreds of dollars i troubleshooted the obvious problems first and saved hundreds!! Thx for all your help your conversation gave me ideas where to start. the other thing is i got the blazer even cheaper cause the 4x4 didnt work when they could of took an hour to make the truck worth 2x as much!! thx again


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank your father too, as parents we should ALL try to give out kids the most common sense that we can.
And keep learning whatever you can about vehicles, and everything else for that matetr, and the most important thing to always remember assembly is ALWAYS the reverse of disassembly.


----------



## whatup (May 22, 2011)

check vacum ball under battery box


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

whatup said:


> check vacum ball under battery box


Did the 95 even have that? I thought they were all electric by then


----------

